# New Bind Off for Ribbing



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you seen this new bind off video yet?
Here are 2 picture comparisons of JSSBO ( blue) Lori's Twisty Bind Off(grey)


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great link!
Thanks for that.


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been playing with this bind off for a month or so, I'm finding I'm getting the same results no matter what yarn I'm using, but some yarns are a bit springy than others. I have done it with 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 4x2 ribbing and they all seem to work. The video I posted was with knitting continental, there is also an English style video.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Great info! Thanks for the link.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Lori, I have the perfect project waiting for a stretchy bind off. Thank you for the great video!


----------



## Lori1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

It is nice to be able to share different techniques,,, gives us more tools for our knitting toolbox...let me know how you make out. Picture when completed?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool. Must try that one - and it's so easy to!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you. I have saved both links to watch later. Since my present socks are top down, I wont need them for just a bit.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

another good idea, thanks


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Two days late. Bookmarked. Thank You. Lori1551 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jill55haas (Oct 7, 2014)

I love the bind off look, but I am a new (as of the January) knitter and do not do continental. Could someone talk me through the twists for non-continental? 
Thanks


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

jill55haas, I would think you'd have to drop your yarn, do the twist, then pick up the yarn again. I knit continental, so probably not much help. Hopefully a fellow English knitter will come along. Great tutorial though!


----------



## jill55haas (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks, mine is not as pretty as the video's, but less of a flair than my previous attempts. i'm sure it will get better with practice


----------

